# Breeding apha mare with double reg aqha stallion



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If the mare is only registered through APHA then the foal will only be eligible for APHA.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

IF you can trace the mare back to a fully registered AQHA horse at some point, it's possible to double reg the foal. However, you'll be pulling DNA and testing from now until darn near forever. I looked into it for my APHA mare who is line bred Skipper W. Problem is, because that particular line was a crop out and had "excessive white" they have never been reg'd AQHA, so finding a relative in there that had been would go so far back I couldn't find a live horse with DNA on file. Lots of $$$$$ and probably not going to amount to anything, so I didn't try. If she's solid bred, APHA only, and Original Cowboy is not a Tobiano, chances are you're going to get a solid paint bred foal. You still need to test her for OLWS to know if she carries frame as that will lower your options of stallions to breed to.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For an APHA foal to be double registered with AQHA you have to establish that the sire and dam are eligible for AQHA registration and then register them prior to foal registration. This is where DNA comes in handy. If they are registered AQHA but the foal has excessive white in the patterns accepted and meets the minimum then it can be double registered as AQHA will now register foals with excessive white and APHA allows for registration based on meeting the white rule as long as parents are registered with accepted breed registries.


If the dam's sire is registered AQHA and you can trace the mare back to AQHA and back register her parents based on DNA then she can be registered AQHA making the foal eligible. The problem is that if the horses in the pedigree are deceased then parentage cannot be proven and the horse is APHA with no AQHA eligibility. 



Is your mare on All Breed? For most it is too expensive a consideration especially if it isn't in the most recent generations that AQHA eligibility was lost.


----------



## OneHotDancingQueen (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone! The mares’ dam is a foundation paint from Canada so the chance of that one having a aqha breeding further back is almost none. My best option would be to just find a homozygoot apha stallion to get a regular apha and just buy a aqha.


----------

